# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - New Tower



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 11, 2010)

As some of you may have heard, Wyndham has recently opened its New Tower at Bonnet Creek which has increased the overall capactity to 1,150 Units at that Orlando, FL area location.

Link to: Perspective Magazine's   August 6, 2010 update on the New Tower


----------



## chequon (Aug 13, 2010)

*Bonnet Creek Tower 6*

We are in Bonnet Creek currently staying in the 4 BR Presidential Suite.   It is the most awesome place that we have ever seen and certainly that we have ever stayed in.


----------



## chrisdc88 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Awesome but getting crowded*

Just there last weekend.  Bonnet creek is awesome but with all the new towers the lobby and activity center are getting very crowded.  They need to add more activity space


----------



## lawgs (Aug 14, 2010)

chequon said:


> We are in Bonnet Creek currently staying in the 4 BR Presidential Suite.   It is the most awesome place that we have ever seen and certainly that we have ever stayed in.



are you presidential reserve owners?

If so, are you happy with the program?


----------



## 1songbird (Aug 16, 2010)

*Which location is best for 2 bedroom Bonnet Creek*

Hi All, 
We will be at Bonnet Creek on September 11th.  Which location is best for someone who is disabled and walks with a cane?  We would like to be near the pools and lazy river and easy access to roads AWAY from Disney.  Also, we don't want to be near construction or much noise.  We are looking for a quiet get away.  How soon should I make the request?  Thanks for your help

Melody


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 17, 2010)

lawgs said:


> are you presidential reserve owners?


You don't have to be a PR owner to get a 4BR Presidential at Bonnet Creek.  They have the largest inventory of 4BR units in the Wyndham system.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Aug 19, 2010)

chequon said:


> We are in Bonnet Creek currently staying in the 4 BR Presidential Suite.   It is the most awesome place that we have ever seen and certainly that we have ever stayed in.



Did you take any pic of the unit? I'd love to see what it looks like.
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 19, 2010)

Melody,

I recommend that you contact the resort and tell the front desk clerk or the supervisor about the limitations of your Guest and ask the excact same question of the resort. If they can accomodate you and your guests in such a way that will help they should do so graciously. More often than not, you simply have to ask; but it is a good thing if you ask the week before you travel.


----------



## 1songbird (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave, 

Thank you!  I was wondering how far in advance that I should make the request.  We have never been to Bonnet Creek so we are looking forward to it.   

Melody


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 20, 2010)

Melody,

I would make the request ASAP. The closer you get the more likely all the rooms are booked and they wont be able to move you anywhere. If you haven't called already I would call today.

Jason


----------



## 1songbird (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Jason, 

I did what you suggested and got a complete run around.  This week was rented from another Tugger (yea TUG) and I was told since my name was not on the account as an owner they couldn't discuss it with me.  Any ideas?

Thank you for your help, 
Melody


----------



## Conan (Aug 20, 2010)

1songbird said:


> I was told since my name was not on the account as an owner they couldn't discuss it with me. Any ideas?


 
I went through that when I was renting out a Wyndham unit. We ended up arranging a conference call which was the only way (with me on the line) they were willing to tell my renter that they had their name on file and were expecting them.

Of course my renter got to hear me giving my account number and identifying info when I made the call so in future they could call pretending to be me; I decided to take that chance.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 20, 2010)

1songbird said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I did what you suggested and got a complete run around.  This week was rented from another Tugger (yea TUG) and I was told since my name was not on the account as an owner they couldn't discuss it with me.  Any ideas?
> 
> ...



Melody,

I called the resort directly (407-238-3500) and asked the reservation person there if I was renting out to someone and they wanted a specific "tower" would I need to be the one to call and request that. She stated that my guest would be able to do that all they would have to do is give the last name of the reservation. I would have the GC number handy just in case. Did you call the regular Wyndham reservation line or the resort directly? If you didn't call the resort I would give that a try. They may be more accommodating to your requests.

Jason


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2010)

I would have thought that if a Guest Certificate was issued, the person named on the GC could call and make a location request.


----------



## am1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Once a GC is issued the resort should be able to take requests from the renter.  

Requesting a room number is a VIP benefit.  I am sure they will still take the request.

It is quite likely they called wyndham reservations which the VC would be unable to discuss the reservation even if a gc was issued.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 20, 2010)

BellaWyn said:


> You don't have to be a PR owner to get a 4BR Presidential at Bonnet Creek.  They have the largest inventory of 4BR units in the Wyndham system.



was just wondering if they were talking about Tower 6 
Presidentials or the other presidentials in the resort....

we were led to believe that Tower 6 presidentials are first for THOSE owners who are Presidential Reserve Members


----------



## bnoble (Aug 21, 2010)

> Requesting a room number is a VIP benefit. I am sure they will still take the request.


I've been told by more than one VIP that Bonnet doesn't honor room assignments made at the time of reservation.  I'm a resale plebian, though, so YMMV.  But, Bonnet *will* take general location requests, as I've called them to make one as an RCI inbound.



> we were led to believe that Tower 6 presidentials are first for THOSE owners who are Presidential Reserve Members


Perhaps eventually, as they sell the tower, that will be true.  Right now, there are Presidentials in 1, 2, and 3BR sizes that show up on the reservation web site, and those are all in tower six.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Aug 21, 2010)

I just reserved the 4BR Presidential in Tower six. We are VIP owners,not presidential owners. I reserved online and was surprised that it was there. So after I reserved I called in and I asked about it. I was told that since it was available I could get it. That's great news for me, but I can understand Presidential Reserve members being upset,since it goes against what they were told.
-Deb


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 21, 2010)

We are checking into a one bedroom Presidential unit on Thursday.  We are VIP and obtained it with an upgrade online.  When I called to make a room request 2 weeks prior like I had always done, I was told that with Presidential units, you are given the room you booked at the time of booking.  I told them I always call with my request, why couldn't I do it this time.  He stated that with Presidential units it is different and you cannot make a request.  I guess the moral of the story is, when doing an upgrade into a Pres. unit or when booking one, do it over the phone so you can choose your unit.  He cannot tell me what room or floor we are on, only that we have a parking lot view and there is nothing that can be done to change that.    Apparently all the one bedroom presidential units are in the new tower 6.  Just an FYI for anyone booking a presidential unit.


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 22, 2010)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> That's great news for me, but I can understand Presidential Reserve members being upset,since it goes against what they were told.-Deb


Confused about why one would think that this would upset a PR member and why it is perceived that it goes against what they were told?

If you obtained the upgrade after the "30day prior to check-in limit" then it's HIGHLY LIKELY that a PR owner didn't want it in the first place.  OR, the PR member was able to get the 4BPZ unit instead with an DISCOUNTED upgrade from a 1, 2 or 3BR unit.  Tower 6 is NOT only for PR members.  There is just a larger inventory of Presidential units in that particular tower.  I suppose if you are a "Whale" you can do that sort of stuff.  But then again, VIP Plats can do it also so not unique to PR members.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Aug 22, 2010)

BellaWyn said:


> Confused about why one would think that this would upset a PR member and why it is perceived that it goes against what they were told?
> 
> If you obtained the upgrade after the "30day prior to check-in limit" then it's HIGHLY LIKELY that a PR owner didn't want it in the first place.  OR, the PR member was able to get the 4BPZ unit instead with an DISCOUNTED upgrade from a 1, 2 or 3BR unit.  Tower 6 is NOT only for PR members.  There is just a larger inventory of Presidential units in that particular tower.  I suppose if you are a "Whale" you can do that sort of stuff.  But then again, VIP Plats can do it also so not unique to PR members.



I should know better by now not to believe anything out of a salespersons mouth! At our last update, they tried to talk us into buying into presidential reserve. We were told those units were exclusive to PR members.


----------



## 1songbird (Aug 25, 2010)

I would like to apologize.  I guess I sort of hijacked this thread but I didn't mean to.  I am still fairly new at this.  Thank you to everybody who helped me out.  I was not asking for a SPECIFIC room or even tower.  I just wanted something within easy walking distance to the pools and lazy river.  My husband walks with a cane due to an construction accident and recent surgeries/treatment on both knees.  I did call the resort directly but I was transferred about 3 or 4 times and eventually gave up.  I called them again and they said they would make a note on my file and it should be no problem!  I guess I just got routed to the wrong people the first time.  I am sorry I am so late posting but things are hectic for us right now.  I turned in my RETIREMENT paperwork and this trip is a celebration of sorts for me I am very excited about retirement and very excited about our trip to Bonnet Creek.  It's just the two of us going and we are staying in a 2 bedroom deluxe for 2 weeks.  Again, thank you Tuggers.  You are awesome!  Joining TUG  is one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations on your retirement. I am trying to figure out how to be able to do that soon.

elaine


----------



## 1songbird (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you!  I am sure I will make some sacrifices in order to retire early but at least I can always go back to work if need be. (well if there are any jobs that is)

Melody


----------

